# azoo mignon 60.... how to use it?



## timme278 (23 Jun 2009)

i got one of these filters for my little 3 gallon tank from aquaessentials. thing is, the little motor doesnt have enough power to suck water up the intake tube so i cant get it working.... anyone help please?

thanks

tim


----------



## Steve Smith (23 Jun 2009)

try filling it with water using a cup or jug.  It needs water in the chamber above the motor inorder to start working.  Fill both chambers and see if it starts working


----------



## timme278 (23 Jun 2009)

nope, that didnt work either


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (23 Jun 2009)

Timme278

I would contact AE and explain the problem - could be faulty unit.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## Steve Smith (23 Jun 2009)

Hmn, interesting.  Is your water level high enough?  They Mignon usually have a small marker on the side to indicate where the water level needs to be in order to get the syphoning action going.


----------



## timme278 (23 Jun 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Hmn, interesting.  Is your water level high enough?  They Mignon usually have a small marker on the side to indicate where the water level needs to be in order to get the syphoning action going.



yes i 1st tried it on the line exactly, then slightly above and neither worked :/


----------



## Steve Smith (23 Jun 2009)

Not sure if it's possible, but can you see if the impellor is stuck?

Sounds like you might have a duff filter


----------



## JamesM (23 Jun 2009)

Leave it run for 30 seconds or so as it takes a while to generate the suction needed.


----------



## Steve Smith (23 Jun 2009)

I just remembered that my Mignon 240 (or whatever) has a dial on the top to restrict flow.  I pressume, if it has one, that this is set to allow max flow?

Also, check to see if there are any air leaks between the pipes that are out of the water.

I'd also try filling both chambers, but continue to fill it while it's running, to see if you can stimulate it into life!


----------



## timme278 (23 Jun 2009)

well ive put it running for 2 mins now, and the water in the inlet pipe is lower than the water level... great 

--edit--- 

it hasnt spring to life.... i think its just dead 

and the impeller vibrates round a little, doesnt go all the way round? hard to explain

and ive emaild and rang aquaessentials and they havent answerd/replyed


----------



## timme278 (23 Jun 2009)

it's working

the guy from aquaessentials emailed me saying "sometimes the impella gets stuck, nock it with something when its on"

thought, sounds dangerous.... lets do it   

took a while of loud noises of the impella eating my tweezers but its working


----------



## Steve Smith (23 Jun 2009)

Ace!  Rich is usually pretty quick at replying 

It's a magnetic core which spins on a shaft, so my guess is it might of been bodged slightly during assembly at the factory.  Glad it's working


----------



## timme278 (23 Jun 2009)

thanks so much for your help steveuk, i think you should get some sort of award  

tim


----------

